# 132 people watching??



## bikiba (Sep 8, 2014)

Is this right? 






i just bought them ... almost for the fact that so many people were watching them. 

and i need to add them to my parade braces. I am missing 1 red out of 4, so now i will make it two amber and two red, one per each side and have 1 red left over.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 8, 2014)

me no watch...... sorry.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 8, 2014)

A person has to worry about spending that kind of money $$$$$$$ foolishly these days with the bad economy and such............


----------



## bricycle (Sep 8, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> A person has to worry about spending that kind of money $$$$$$$ foolishly these days with the bad economy and such............




...maybe we could put out an Amber Alert...?


----------



## bikiba (Sep 8, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> A person has to worry about spending that kind of money $$$$$$$ foolishly these days with the bad economy and such............




LOL

literally that is how much my lunch costs in Manhattan each day. Unless i buy "street meat" from one of those vendor dudes.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 8, 2014)

I think they are watching ME...


----------



## niesoony (Sep 9, 2014)

Agree


----------



## Ray (Sep 9, 2014)

JOEL said:


> I think they are watching ME...




Just because you're paranoid, it doesn't mean they're not after you.


----------



## ricobike (Sep 9, 2014)

Ray said:


> Just because you're paranoid, it doesn't mean they're not after you.




It's not paranoia if they really ARE after you


----------

